# running in the morning



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

Running in the morning for 15 minutes helps a lot with depression throughout the day. Also, my physical anxiety symptoms seem to have improved since I've started this.


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

Yeah, jogging is great, certainly gets me in the better mood for the whole day and keeps my bod in shape.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

:nw 

i havent been running as much lately, which prob explains my bad mood all the time

but running is great anytime, morning jog is great. how about a long run?
I like those also

:agree


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

like runs are great but they get too boring for me. I run on a treadmill and watch TV. I've been trying to lift lately too.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

I meant "long runs" not "like runs" on the last post. Haha, that made me sound like a dumb blonde. Anyway, heres something I found on the internet:

Several studies have shown how regular physical activity has the effect of releasing energy and overcoming depression and fatigue.
An American psychologist, Richard Driscoll, made a study of university students suffering from fatigue and stress caused anxiety. Dividing them into groups, he gave one group standard forms of psychotherapy, another drug therapy and made another go running every day. At the end of the term he reassessed the groups and found that the runners showed most improvement in symptoms, and achieved the highest examination results. Similar follow up studies have shown similar results.


----------



## ballroom (Nov 6, 2005)

Running has become a part of my life...It helps relieve stress and makes me feel confident, strong and it keeps me in pretty good shape. Actually if I dont run first thing in the morning then I end up having a lot of anxiety about when I will be able to run...but overall it helps me feel much more at peace.


----------



## misguided67 (Apr 16, 2006)

I too am an avid runner. (Run Forest!) I've been running at least 4 miles/day for 5-6 days/week for 20 years. It has DEFINITELY helped me mentally. I also find that running on a treadmill or sometimes even listening to my iPod while I run can have a negative effect on my mental state. I need to be outdoors, with just the sound of the world in my ears and my mind tuned to "whatever" it needs to focus on at the time...

I can honestly say that its made a HUGE difference in my Quality of Life.



ballroom said:


> Running has become a part of my life...It helps relieve stress and makes me feel confident, strong and it keeps me in pretty good shape. Actually if I dont run first thing in the morning then I end up having a lot of anxiety about when I will be able to run...but overall it helps me feel much more at peace.


----------



## persistent1 (Dec 18, 2004)

nickguy said:


> I meant "long runs" not "like runs" on the last post. Haha, that made me sound like a dumb blonde. Anyway, heres something I found on the internet:
> 
> Several studies have shown how regular physical activity has the effect of releasing energy and overcoming depression and fatigue.
> An American psychologist, Richard Driscoll, made a study of university students suffering from fatigue and stress caused anxiety. Dividing them into groups, he gave one group standard forms of psychotherapy, another drug therapy and made another go running every day. At the end of the term he reassessed the groups and found that the runners showed most improvement in symptoms, and achieved the highest examination results. Similar follow up studies have shown similar results.


Thanks for the study info *nickguy*. Its reading great info like this that gets me back to exercising and running/walking when I begin to slack up!


----------



## readytoliveagain (Apr 17, 2006)

Does anyone seem to get too nervous to run in the morning? 

I feel fine to go run, but then I think about people in cars watching me run, people walking around in the morning. I would love to be able to run without anyone around. 

Being fearful of others causes me to loose my breath very quickly as well. Like if I have to run near someone, my heart starts to beat to fast to maintain running.


----------



## itsmemaggi (Sep 26, 2005)

readytoliveagain said:


> Does anyone seem to get too nervous to run in the morning?


That's a big reason why I don't run.

Another reason is that I hate to sweat. Another reason is that my legs start hurting a lot after a few days.. 

xoxo
Maggi


----------



## BMSMA1A2B3 (Apr 7, 2006)

itsmemaggi said:


> Another reason is that I hate to sweat.


I sweat through -- literally -- a shirt every morning. 

I know people are looking at me and wondering why I'm sweating so much. I'm sure people laugh at me, too.

Oh well. :stu



itsmemaggi said:


> Another reason is that my legs start hurting a lot after a few days..


Stretch before and after. Eat right and drink lots of water throughout the day.


----------



## nickguy (Feb 14, 2006)

If you don't feel up to running outside, and don't have a treadmill, you could buy a jumprope. That's also good aerobic exercise. Another option is buying a mini trampoline and running on that.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

readytoliveagain said:


> Does anyone seem to get too nervous to run in the morning?
> 
> I feel fine to go run, but then I think about people in cars watching me run, people walking around in the morning. I would love to be able to run without anyone around.
> 
> Being fearful of others causes me to loose my breath very quickly as well. Like if I have to run near someone, my heart starts to beat to fast to maintain running.


yep, it took me several times before i was able to actually go out and run (i'd get ready to leave then at the last minute chicken out). i run on a path beside a ravine though and through a park, it's really nice in the mornings and there are usually just a lot of other runners and people minding their own business. you should try to find someplace like that to run at first (even if you have to commute there).

and yes, i find i don't have as many anxiety symptoms that i'd usually get. i also have a lot energy. i love it.


----------



## pixiedust (Aug 11, 2005)

I love running. I run at night though. If I run in the morning then i'm just too tired all day at work. In fact, I'm going to head out for one shortly.


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

Yeah, I like running in the mornings. I almost feel better afterwards.


----------

